# What is Calc????



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

When I first moved here, the word Calc was the bad word that would haunt you, Now I know it is just the lime scale in your water , why did they not just say that to start with, I replaced pipes at great cost and all because of Calc, nowdays you can go to leroys Merlins and other places to get test kits, but it is normal for calc to be between 18.5 to 24.00 in Portugal so if you have worries just buy a test kit, and see what your level is.understand the laungauge can save ££££s as the portugese is latin so it makes sence to learn the basics


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

And there's me thinking it's the lime wash for those startlingly bright white walls

or you could move north of Nazare where the rest of Portugal water is med to soft


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Calcium in the water, which furs up your pipes after a while (think "Washing machines live longer with Calgon" lol)

Jo xxx


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*funny*



jojo said:


> Calcium in the water, which furs up your pipes after a while (think "Washing machines live longer with Calgon" lol)
> 
> Jo xxx


Well that did put a smile on my face, love the humor,LOL all the best


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*Bright walls*



canoeman said:


> And there's me thinking it's the lime wash for those startlingly bright white walls
> 
> or you could move north of Nazare where the rest of Portugal water is med to soft


I knew it would not belong before I knew where you lived looked in the telescope today and saw a house with 18 canoe's on the jetty, but loads of soap suds due to all the soft water you have, would chat longer but got to descale my kettle before bedtime LOL


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If the point your making about saving money by learning the language then limescale is correctly called calcário, calc is a slang term around here for use as a cement additive or whitewash, need a new telescope only 4 canoes.


----------



## borboleta (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't be confused... calcário is one thing and cal (not calc!!) is other. They're related but not quite the same. Canoeman gave a fine explanation to that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Algarve said:


> Well that did put a smile on my face, love the humor,LOL all the best


 Glad I brightened your day 

Jo xxxx


----------

